# Quilt that I designed



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Still working on hand quilting!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Gorgeous. Love the stars. 

Robin


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful quilt.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Quilter Pam said:


> Still working on hand quilting!


Your quilt is so beautiful. Love all of the colors.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Well done,love the colour.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Magnificent! It is an heirloom.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful, love the colours, What size of a bed will it fit on?


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice.. I like it...


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooooh, I love your quilt . Very pretty choice of colors.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, really a beauty.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the pattern and the fabric colors. I admire your work to hand quilt it!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

You are very talented ;-)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful version of the 8 pointed star!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just fabulous


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW what a beaut...


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love the colors, pattern.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

great combination of piecing and applique. really like your colors! is it machine quilted or hand quilted?
Blessings


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the colors and pattern.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

This is beautiful.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

That is one lovely quilt.....it doesn't even look homemade! Are you sure you made that?  jk


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

love the quilt I'm a quilter too. so I know the time and effort and of the cost. But it is a good habit
lynn


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is pretty!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

that is great photo and it does have open air design the white I call open air great job


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

What a beautiful quilt, and you like to hand quilt too. It takes alot of time, but to me then it is truly a hand made quilt. That will surely be a heirloom.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful !! Very pleasing color combination.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Louisew said:


> Beautiful, love the colours, What size of a bed will it fit on?


It's a queen size quilt, but I think it's going on a quilt hanger on the wall in my living room


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

amberdragon said:


> great combination of piecing and applique. really like your colors! is it machine quilted or hand quilted?
> Blessings


It's hand quilted. I still have to quilt in the green border. Still picking a design for that.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice. Love it :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW, that is beautiful


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful, Who is the lucky recipient??


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

betty boivin said:


> Beautiful, Who is the lucky recipient??


Uhhhh, this one's for me! Lol


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

Very pretty. I think I like stars the best.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You did an outstanding job..it's beautiful..


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning! I love hand quilting!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Just beautiful, Pam! The colors, stars and vines are gorgeous.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautifiul. Love the colors you used.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Your quilt is gorgeous! The colors and design are wonderful. That represents an enormous amount of work. :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

love love love it excellent choices o pattern and colors..kudos


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. You are a true artist. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

great job!!! I too hand quilt. Can't seem to do free motion.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

knitpick said:


> great job!!! I too hand quilt. Can't seem to do free motion.


I'm going to try machine quilting. My husband bought me a juki quilting machine and Gracie frame. I love hand quilting, but I sew so much faster than I hand quilt and the tops are piling up. I think I have about 60 or 61 now including wall hangings and throws.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

That's really beautiful..a family heirloom! Well done!! Lynn


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

martina said:


> Beautiful quilt.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

Wonderful first quilt! Welcome to the quilting world! Congratulations on your decision to hand-quilt. That is quite the undertaking for a beginner. I also hand-quilt. I love it, but it does take time. Keep up the good work!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Neena26T said:


> Wonderful first quilt! Welcome to the quilting world! Congratulations on your decision to hand-quilt. That is quite the undertaking for a beginner. I also hand-quilt. I love it, but it does take time. Keep up the good work!


I'm not a new quilter! I've been quilting for 30 years! When I said still working on hand quilting I meant that I'm still hand quilting this quilt. Have to quilt the green border still.


----------



## mimimia (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful design, color work and needlework.


----------



## longstockings (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful Work


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

lovely.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very gorgeous quilt


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Really lovely work.


----------



## Rxf633 (Aug 8, 2013)

I've quilted for over 30 years. Hand quilting and applique is my favorite. Your design and quilt is beautiful. I will be visiting in Livonia. Michigan in the future. Are you aware of any quilt or knitting shops around that location? I know that Michigan is a large state but I didn't know if you might be located somewhere close to Livonia


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Rxf633 said:


> I've quilted for over 30 years. Hand quilting and applique is my favorite. Your design and quilt is beautiful. I will be visiting in Livonia. Michigan in the future. Are you aware of any quilt or knitting shops around that location? I know that Michigan is a large state but I didn't know if you might be located somewhere close to Livonia


No, I'm nowhere near Livonia. I used to live about two hours from there but now I'm about 7 hours away in the upper peninsula. There's a shop called creative quilting in Livonia, on Angeline circle. It's been quite a few years since I've been there. I went on a shop hop.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Rxf633 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I hope to visit the upper peninsula sometime to see the fall leaves. I've heard it's beautiful.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Wonderful quilt. Love the colors.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Fantastic! Love your design!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Brilliant & I love the colors !


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

beautiful  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous. Love your design and colors.


----------



## pattiknitter (Feb 26, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi do you live in Escanaba I use to go there in the summers as a child. I live in Green Bay I just went to Glenda's and one in Menomonee. I love to shop hop across the states I travel in. Love quilting and other crafts too .
lynn


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

lovely quilt, great work....


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

Your design is beautiful and the colors too. I can see you are a very talented quilter! Very pretty!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful quilt, super work. I love to look at beautifully made pieces.
Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous quilt. Color choices are wonderful. Great job!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a beautiful quilt!!! It will be treasured for many years to come!!


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Lynn K2 said:


> Hi do you live in Escanaba I use to go there in the summers as a child. I live in Green Bay I just went to Glenda's and one in Menomonee. I love to shop hop across the states I travel in. Love quilting and other crafts too .
> lynn


No, I live in Newberry about 2 hours from Escanaba. No quilt or yarn shops here. We have to go to Sault Ste Marie or Marquette. But I sure manage to buy enough yarn and fabric anyway!


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful work and great combo of colors.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love that quilt; I love the colors and the design; it is beautiful.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I love your quilt, it is stunning!


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words!


----------

